# Kajukenbo/Kajukembo???



## Cha$e

Okay so i recently watched Fight Quest and the episode containing this style. After watching it i decided to do a bit of digging to see if there were any places to train this art in the UK to which i found out there are non. I joined a forum to ask some questions and have found that most of this system and it's teachings are quite hush hush outside of the U.S.

Does anyone know anything else about this style? I've done the Wiki search but like i said most of the teachings seem to be quite guarded within the Kajukenbo community.

Cheers.

EDIT: Here is the link to the Kajukenbo Fight Quest episode for those who haven't seen it but would like to. You will need Veoh Plug-in to watch the whole 45 minute episode.

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v10298827nGGzMSjq


----------



## Imy

Yeah, I researched this style a couple of years back. Couldn't find anywhere in the UK that taught it though.

In a sentence; it's ****ing brutal. It's the ultimate street fighting technique. It's similar to MMA, but a lot less controlled, AKA anything goes. It's not a martial art you want to train in if your goal is just to get fit! It's pretty hardcore.

It's a mix of KArate, JUjitsu, JUdo, KENpo and BOxing. More info here; http://www.kajukenbo.org/history/


----------



## SanshouMatt

That Anderson dude is a total douche nozzle, the other fella is alright. Missed this episode, maybe it's one that's on HD at the moment. Can't say it's a style I've heard of. Paragon do a couple of DVDs on it though: http://www.paragonmartialarts.co.uk/acatalog/Kajukenbo.html


----------



## SanshouMatt

Sorry was the "great Gandmaster" called Gaylord?


----------



## Cha$e

SanshouMatt said:


> Sorry was the "great Gandmaster" called Gaylord?


Yes he is but the guy has a rep from back in the day as being a hard feller who didn't need much goading to get into a fight, hence why he is one of the most respected men in the art itself.

I wouldn't mind having a go to be honest, the rawness of the instruction and competition appeals to me * and probably will to Si-K too as he likes his RioHeroes * but there isn't anywhere in the UK that teaches it which is a bit stupid lol.


----------



## Si-K

Nice post Chase..

You know me too well the more street the better as far as I am concerned - Bummer I can only watch the 5 mins tho:rolleyes:


----------



## Cha$e

Download the Veoh TV thingy then, it's free and doesn't harm your computer and allows you to watch lol.


----------



## Si-K

cool I'll give it a go - dont forget the ice on that ankle/foot mate:eek:

Also recommend Ibuprophen as well.


----------



## Cha$e

Yeah i know mate cheers for the info. I'll post up a pic or two of the swollen bugger to show you guys what is wrong and what to watch out for if you ever experience something similar.


----------



## toxo

it looks alot like krav maga or jiujutsu or combat ***** imo, why not train in one of those discipline?


----------



## Cha$e

toxo said:


> it looks alot like krav maga or jiujutsu or combat ***** imo, why not train in one of those discipline?


It isn't anything remotely like them when you watch the whole episode. The philosophy, training techniques and mentality is a lot different to any other martial art i have seen before and it is regarded as one of the best and most brutal arts out there which intrigues me somewhat.


----------



## toxo

Cha$e said:


> It isn't anything remotely like them when you watch the whole episode. The philosophy, training techniques and mentality is a lot different to any other martial art i have seen before and it is regarded as one of the best and most brutal arts out there which intrigues me somewhat.


it all depends on your instructor and how reality based he/she likes to teach. no one could acuse the other martial arts i mentioned of not being brutal, as for kajukendo having different techniques i cant really comment as i have never trained in it but from what i have seen from your clips and others i have seen on youtube ect most of the techniques look like ones i have seen in other arts which makes sence as if it works it works regardless of if you call kajukendo krav maga or what ever.


----------



## Si-K

Yeah, Toxo I was unsure howto put this but since you have raised the matter - to me its MMA - as imo a punch is a punch and a kick is a kick and I have seen most of that done in my old karate lessons 15 yrs ago - yes we done some joint locks on the deck etc so between BJJ, western boxing, Thai and karate their really was not anything I had not seen - just the fact they where going full throttle - which you can do in any fighters class in almost any fighters gym I know - although I am the type of person who is always unsure and stand off when people say look at this its new and different (hence why I was not gonna harp on) I still dont get what people thought was so amazing about the concept of JKD as the only thing I have seen as "unsual" and granted I am unsure what people knew in Bruce's time, was the main hand placement when not using the boxers guard, even centries old karate mixed it up to a degree - start you blasting ...........now!.


----------



## Cha$e

FYI - i have managed to get information with regards to Kajukenbo on the other webiste/forum but there are no schools and or practitioners in the UK as far as i have been told so for anyone that may want to learn it's going to be a long road lol. I'll kep digging though


----------



## Si-K

may the force be with you skywalker...or is that zimmer at the mo?.


----------



## Cha$e

Zimmer but i shall refer to you Si as Rimmer lol


----------



## Si-K

LOL, Toodle pipskie (sp) - I've now gone over 90% of this forums heads!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cha$e

Yep you lost me lol


----------



## Guest

Cha$e said:


> Okay so i recently watched Fight Quest and the episode containing this style. After watching it i decided to do a bit of digging to see if there were any places to train this art in the UK to which i found out there are non. I joined a forum to ask some questions and have found that most of this system and it's teachings are quite hush hush outside of the U.S.
> 
> Does anyone know anything else about this style? I've done the Wiki search but like i said most of the teachings seem to be quite guarded within the Kajukenbo community.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the link to the Kajukenbo Fight Quest episode for those who haven't seen it but would like to. You will need Veoh Plug-in to watch the whole 45 minute episode.
> 
> http://www.veoh.com/videos/v10298827nGGzMSjq


 There is a Kajukenbo Class Taught in Weston-super-Mare, taught be Sigung Miroslav Danihel. Look up WAMA gym for more detail.


----------



## superdrol

Guest Walkey said:


> There is a Kajukenbo Class Taught in Weston-super-Mare, taught be Sigung Miroslav Danihel. Look up WAMA gym for more detail.


 Bloke posted 9 yrs ago, but late for a reply now!


----------



## Guest

superdrol said:


> Bloke posted 9 yrs ago, but late for a reply now!


 Maybe but it wasn't in the UK back then. It is now... Infact there is also now a class in Camden.


----------

